# German blue ram/ Electric blue ram Pair with fry.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys just uploaded a video of my German blue and electric blue rams with their fry.

Enjoy the video.






Here is a video of their 3 week old fry that I reared.






A third video of the discus I got from Sandeep.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thought I would update a few pics and a video of the fry. Enjoy .

GBR x EBR fry and Apisto fry vid 




Here is an even more recent picture of the fry getting some colour!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Impressive! 

What are your aquarium water parameters? What is it right out of the tap?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, I haven't tested for a good while now, but my ph is 7.4 + or - , Temp 84F. 

I just condition my water with prime, I dont do anything else to it.


----------

